# Head Set source?!?!



## ClintonHammond (Apr 27, 2006)

The threatre I'm working with (www.theatrewindsor.com) currently only uses wired head-sets.... (Major PitA!)

Where would be a good place online for me to look for wireless headsets for SMs and ASMs?

Thx!


----------



## jbeutt (Apr 27, 2006)

Not knowing the system they use, I can't say for sure, but the first two companies to look at are telex and Clearcomm. You have to make sure the system you're getting will interface with their wired system. The pin setups are different between the different brands.

On another note, this is going to be reallly expensive. You have to get a wireless base as well as a wireless beltpack and potentially something to interface the wireless and wired systems. I just say this in case you're buying it yourself. It's probably not a great purchase for just a couple shows. 

I don't see a big reason for most SMs to go wireless, but I've known quite a few ASMs with the tethered blues. The easiest fix, rather than going wireless is to just setup a ton of backstage beltpacks. I imagine that's probably more doable than going wireless.

Lastly, I've seen comm equipment on ebay, but if new is your thing check Full Compass and other audio distributors.


----------



## Footer (Apr 28, 2006)

Production Intercom has just rolled out some nice wireless systems, as well as clearcom.... expect to spend a few grand if you want decent quality gear and at least 4 stations


----------



## tenor_singer (Apr 28, 2006)

I just got a telex wireless intercom installed with our new school. The school came with a base station and one wireless belt pack with headphones. The base station, which is located in our tech booth, can run two headsets and the wireless belt pack was meant to be used on the stage. I am currently looking into another wireless belt pack to take our number of head sets on the stage to two (one for right and one for left). The best price I have found is $720.00 US for the belt and $179.00 for the headset. While looking I saw that the base station ran in the upper 2-grand area. Our connectors look like a 3-pin XLR connection, but have a fourth pin (for the two-way talking ability).

Good luck getting them. They are a nice tool (considering that we were using motorolas prior to this).


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 28, 2006)

tenor_singer said:


> Our connectors look like a 3-pin XLR connection, but have a fourth pin (for the two-way talking ability).



That would be a 4 pin XLR? Most headsets are wired using a 4 pin XLR with 2 pins for the mic and 2 for the headphones.

Given that you have described yourself as being a community theatre addict, I am guessing that you are talking about these for a community theatre and from the other replies, I think it would be apparent that they are likely outside your price range.


----------



## ClintonHammond (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for the 411 folks!


----------



## Barkerclb (May 1, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> The threatre I'm working with (www.theatrewindsor.com) currently only uses wired head-sets.... (Major PitA!)
> 
> Where would be a good place online for me to look for wireless headsets for SMs and ASMs?
> 
> Thx!



We have ClearComm Wireless headsets that we use. They are great in our black box theatre, but they suck in our auditorium. For our shows in the auditorium, we always use our wired ones. We tried to use them once this year in there, but they had all kinds of problems. So, wireless insnt necesarily better...just something to consider!


----------



## xhenanigan (May 5, 2006)

we've used the clearcomm set in our national theatre for big shows where the asms are constantly running around. it's quite annoying however when they run out into the corridor or to the loading dock, without turning their beltpack off, where the signal's not fantastic and everyone gets really bad crackle in their headsets. means everyone knows when you're sneaking off for a smoko in the middle of a show!
most of the hirers are quite happy to settle with wired comms. generally clearer connection.
- my grouse for the day-


----------



## Dustincoc (Oct 8, 2006)

We only use a wired intercom system. The interferance from radio stations and such on a wireless system seems like it would a major disadvantage for a wireless system. This would be a major problem, especially since we can pick up radio stations occassionally on out wired system. The wired system we currently have is mainly from Production Intercom although most of the beltpacks are from ClearCom and the headsets are from some unknown company.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 9, 2006)

Dustincoc said:


> We only use a wired intercom system. The interferance from radio stations and such on a wireless system seems like it would a major disadvantage for a wireless system. This would be a major problem, especially since we can pick up radio stations occassionally on out wired system. The wired system we currently have is mainly from Production Intercom although most of the beltpacks are from ClearCom and the headsets are from some unknown company.



It is my opinion that any REAL wireless intercom would be designed and thoroughly tested to ensure that interference was not a problem.

If you are picking up radio, and I remember correctly, you likely have some sort of grounding problem that should be able to be traced and fixed. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Dustincoc (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll have to look into that, I'm currently trying to figure out the sound system here, All I know for sure about the intercom is that it runs through the main sound patch panel.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 9, 2006)

Dustincoc said:


> I'll have to look into that, I'm currently trying to figure out the sound system here, All I know for sure about the intercom is that it runs through the main sound patch panel.



Running through the patch panel could be the cause, or it may not be.

In all honesty, I would suggest that given your other posts, I'd focus on getting a working knowledge of the sound now and come back to the comms interference later. You can put up with interference better than the paying audience will appreciate poor sound. But I would certainly come back and look at it after the sound is running to your satisfaction.


----------



## harry1989 (Oct 9, 2006)

At my school, we just use Portable CB radios with headsets. They are pretty cheap, light. Only two problems with that system. One: getting a channel to yourself, and two: making sure the batteries are charged


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 9, 2006)

harry1989 said:


> At my school, we just use Portable CB radios with headsets. They are pretty cheap, light. Only two problems with that system. One: getting a channel to yourself, and two: making sure the batteries are charged



Can I ask what part of the world you are in?


----------

